# GTI International



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Well it's nearly that time again. Who's going this year?

I'm judging the Concours again so hope to see you there! :thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I might go along, just depends as I also have passes to take part in Modball this year... but tbh i have been at the past 2 inters so i feel i need to stay true and go again :thumb:

Just not sure what i would do to the golf make it clean or do another theme car this time with more than a week to plan it haha :wall:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Good decision :thumb:

Look forward to seeing you there. If you have the time, do a theme....there will be lots of stunning, clean cars there so something original will stand out.

The Mk2 that won Best of Show in 2009...good example. Absolutely stunning.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

might pop down again this year


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Cool - see you there. I'll be the bald (but devilishly suave) bloke running around the Concours area.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

RedCloudMC said:


> Good decision :thumb:
> 
> Look forward to seeing you there. If you have the time, do a theme....there will be lots of stunning, clean cars there so something original will stand out.
> 
> ...


Well did a German police car last year so not sure what I could do this year... I need ideas


----------

